
Upload Filter – Open-Source - framespot
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/framespot/upload-filter-open-source
======
true_religion
The first two goals could be done right now without raising capital. Just the
algorithm would be useful.

------
framespot
The EU is going to make upload filters mandatory. framespot.com creates an
open source alternative.

